# Music store



## CW56 (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of a music shop in the Torrevieja area please? My husband plays guitar and needs a music stand.


----------



## LindaThompson (Nov 1, 2013)

I think there is on shop in the first floor above the produce market down near the front, just back from the fountain with the blue and white tiled seats, near the branch of Bankinter.

Otherwise you will probably find more options in Alicante


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Or amazon.co.uk... amazon.es have a couple too (search atriles de musica)


----------

